

Bing Vs. Google Comparator - gabrielroth
http://www.furia.com/code/bg/bg.cgi

======
hotpockets
It would be cool if I could get an objective answer which results I prefer.
Just give me the union of serach results in arbitray order, I will rank them,
not knowing which is which. hen over time it could give me an objective
measure of my preferences.

------
jganetsk
This is not impressive... it's just a bunch of iframes. How about stripping
the styles of the results, and displaying some kind of visual diff.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
As a hack it might not be impressive, but I found it useful to see the
presentation side by side. At the moment, I'd say Bing is definitely much
cleaner and more pleasing. The speed seems about the same but it's hard to
judge the results without lots of work. It's amusing, though, to see how
closely Bing mimics Google especially in the first items of the header: web,
images, video ... It would also be nice if I could just close one side or the
other.

------
vicaya
search for "dvcs comparison" (unquoted). bing returns many completely
unrelated dvd/spam sites, while google is spot on. MS still have a lot of work
to do.

------
enomar
Google loads much faster for me.

